# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  [Cân giúp đỡ] Bơm gel

## nghtho94

Mình đang cần tìm Bơm gel kiểu như trong video này



Bạn nào biết đây là loại bơm gì và kĩ thuật gọi là gì không ạ. Muốn có loại bơm này và mỗi lầm xịt ra đúng số lượng móng muốn thì tìm hiểu những gì vậy các bạn?
Sung sơn không cần di chuyển vì vị trí cố định rồi
 Mình học CNTT nên không biết dùng từ  :Big Grin:

----------


## spkt2004

Không biết bác có còn nhu cầu không, và gel dạng gì, có mẫu thì tốt.
Nếu nhiệt độ gel không cao lắm, và cũng không đậm đặc lắm thì bên mình làm được az như video trên.

----------

